

Video game league Major League Gaming raises $7.5M - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/07/video-game-league-major-league-gaming-raises-75m/

======
trickjarrett
Glad to see they're doing alright. As an avid CCG Player I'm eager to see a
parallel to them rise for the CCG gamers.

I think Video gaming is going to continue to grow into the spotlight, but it's
going to have to have a star who "normal" people can relate to. Fatal1ty is
just too gamer to be that star, and to be truly dominant beyond belief.

